# Lidl visit



## Oraclebhoy (28 Jan 2021)

So, today is the day that Lidl started to sell their electric Brad nailer (I don’t have the room or authorisation for a compressor) so at 8:15 am I was there along with a number of other bargain hunters.
Picked up the Brad nailer and some drill bits and bobs.
Got home and texted “she who must be obeyed” the great news, was told to take the nailer back as she had a £5 voucher I could use, so doing as told I went back and got a £17.99 refund. Then waited for 20 minutes for the boss to arrive, we then went back in to purchase the nailer, this time for £12.99 
10 minutes later I’m leaving the checkout having just paid £64 for extra stuff we needed.
So I was actually better off first time around paying £17.99.


----------



## NickDReed (28 Jan 2021)

Oraclebhoy said:


> So, today is the day that Lidl started to sell their electric Brad nailer (I don’t have the room or authorisation for a compressor) so at 8:15 am I was there along with a number of other bargain hunters.
> Picked up the Brad nailer and some drill bits and bobs.
> Got home and texted “she who must be obeyed” the great news, was told to take the nailer back as she had a £5 voucher I could use, so doing as told I went back and got a £17.99 refund. Then waited for 20 minutes for the boss to arrive, we then went back in to purchase the nailer, this time for £12.99
> 10 minutes later I’m leaving the checkout having just paid £64 for extra stuff we needed.
> So I was actually better off first time around paying £17.99.



Have you used it yet?

Any good? Jamming issues? Enough force to sink the entire nail?

Bought the angle grinder, only require it for occasional us. Just took off 2 old nails embedded in an old garage rafter. On the third nail it literally exploded!!

Taking it back..... Not for a replacement.


----------



## Pallet Fancier (28 Jan 2021)

Oraclebhoy said:


> 10 minutes later I’m leaving the checkout having just paid £64 for extra stuff we needed.
> So I was actually better off first time around paying £17.99.



Your membership package for the PTA is in the mail


----------



## TheUnicorn (28 Jan 2021)

NickDReed said:


> Have you used it yet?
> 
> Any good? Jamming issues? Enough force to sink the entire nail?
> 
> ...


don't like the idea of that much, no injuries I hope


----------



## NickDReed (29 Jan 2021)

TheUnicorn said:


> don't like the idea of that much, no injuries I hope








All fingers accounted for


----------



## RichieG (29 Jan 2021)

Any verdict on the nailer?..... I almost picked one up yesterday. May pop back in if its any good


----------



## artie (29 Jan 2021)

RichieG said:


> Any verdict on the nailer?..... I almost picked one up yesterday. May pop back in if its any good


I got the air one a while back. It's working very well


----------



## Pallet Fancier (29 Jan 2021)

NickDReed said:


> Have you used it yet?
> 
> Any good? Jamming issues? Enough force to sink the entire nail?
> 
> ...



I just got one of these!


----------



## NickDReed (29 Jan 2021)

Pallet Fancier said:


> I just got one of these!


Let me know how you get on with yours. 

Potentially mine was just a dud. I thinks it's the risk you take with cheaper stuff.


----------



## Pallet Fancier (29 Jan 2021)

NickDReed said:


> Let me know how you get on with yours.
> 
> Potentially mine was just a dud. I thinks it's the risk you take with cheaper stuff.



I'd better be prepared, just in case!


----------



## rob1693 (30 Jan 2021)

I got the bandsaw and made a nice stand for it


----------



## Trainee neophyte (30 Jan 2021)

NickDReed said:


> Taking it back..... Not for a replacement.


I take it the disk exploded - not the entire machine? The disks are expendable, and the narrow cutting disks can come apart alarmingly - it's quite exciting when it happens. Get some good quality disks and keep soldiering on - just don't look down on it edge on, so when it next explosively disassembles itself your eyes/face aren't in the line of fire. Full face protection is recommended for a reason.


----------



## Droogs (30 Jan 2021)

there is a big hole in the side TN


----------



## NickDReed (30 Jan 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> I take it the disk exploded - not the entire machine? The disks are expendable, and the narrow cutting disks can come apart alarmingly - it's quite exciting when it happens. Get some good quality disks and keep soldiering on - just don't look down on it edge on, so when it next explosively disassembles itself your eyes/face aren't in the line of fire. Full face protection is recommended for a reason.



I posted a picture. It was the grinder itself! It was short browningly exciting then it went I assure you!


----------



## erikhar (30 Jan 2021)

I bought the nailer / stapler. So far I am actually really impressed. 30mm nails in pine lumber, no problem. Manages 20mm in hard wood. Does great with the staples. Will only have light work with me so worth it. 

Note that the staples are only 6mm breadth, so not the standard ones from your local hardware. Available via EBay though.


----------



## Droogs (30 Jan 2021)

I hope you didn't drop it Nick, they might not take it back if you dropped it


----------



## NickDReed (30 Jan 2021)

Kept hold of it. I assumed it was the disc breaking. But then realised the was plastic all over the place. 

The refunded no questions asked..... They didn't seem overly concerned the thing exploded for no obvious reason though which I thought was odd. 

Luck of the draw with these sorts of things is suppose.


----------



## TheUnicorn (30 Jan 2021)

NickDReed said:


> The refunded no questions asked..... They didn't seem overly concerned the thing exploded for no obvious reason though which I thought was odd.



I'm not surprised by that, when all is said and done it's a supermarket, returning a faulty grinder is the same as returning a bag of carrots that has gone mouldy. If I'm honest I'm not sure how different a responce you'd get at screwfix, b and q or anywhere else, it is just taking money and pressing buttons on the till, not trying to be rude about staff members, I just think that is the nature of the job, if you'd have asked to talk to the manager you'd probably have got a different response.

glad you weren't injured


----------



## Trainee neophyte (31 Jan 2021)

There are none so blind as those who will not see.

I used to have eyes that worked, back in the day.


----------



## Bm101 (31 Jan 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> There are none so blind as those who will not see.
> 
> I used to have eyes that worked, back in the day.


Apart from _actual_ blind people who don't see because they _can't_ see of course.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (31 Jan 2021)

Bm101 said:


> Apart from _actual_ blind people who don't see because they _can't_ see of course.


Well, if you're going to be all _logical_ about it...

I have a theory about vision and gender: no man can find anything in a kitchen cupboard - it's a well known phenomenon, much decried by women down through the ages. Most men open up the cupboard where they know full well that the cornflakes packet lives, only to be greeted by a vast empty desert of trackless sand and tumbleweed, and perhaps a rattlesnake. Women, on the other hand, can always find anything they want, even from the unmention able depths of their handbags. The reason for this is simple: humans are hunter gatherers, and have specialised so that the men hunt, and the women gather. Women have specialised abilities to differentiate between different sized and coloured objects because of hundreds of thousands of years of evolutionary selection when gathering nuts and berries. Men, on the other hand, have enhanced abilities to see wildebeest on the horizon. Women are useless at it, and you can confirm this by asking any women when she last saw a wildebeest on said horizon - QED.

So, the next time you get any grief because you can't find the small coloured object surrounded by other small coloured objects, point out that you are genetically predisposed to not be able to see whatever it is she is insisting you find for her, and are, in fact, going out to hunt wildebeest. There may well be some in the pub.

My excuse, and I am sticking to it regardless of any encroaching reality, is that I couldn't see the damaged bits of the grinder because they are small and coloured like nuts and berries. The fact that I didn't even look is irrelevant, and not to be brought up in polite company.


----------



## flying haggis (31 Jan 2021)

"women can find anything they want, even from the depths of a handbag!!!!" you havent met mine!


----------



## selectortone (31 Jan 2021)

When going through the Lidl checkout, why do so many women appear surprised that having packed all their purchases carefully away, they have to pay for them? And after overcoming their surprise they have to find their credit card, which involves rummaging in their shopping bag, finally retrieving a smaller bag, retrieving from that a purse, inside of which is a wallet full of credit cards, from which they must then decide which one to use?

And of course, as you're in Lidl, they then realise they have forgotten to swipe their phone for the Lidl rewards app which involves going through the same multiple of russian-doll bags to find their phone, fire it up, select the app, etc., etc.

Me, I'm a widower of 15 years, practised enough at the checkout now that I can draw my wallet out of my back pocket faster than a gunfighter.


----------



## Davey44 (31 Jan 2021)

NickDReed said:


> View attachment 102062
> 
> 
> All fingers accounted for



Gordon Bennett and all his family! What a fortunate escape - I assume you were fortunate in avoiding flying bits?


----------



## BHwoodworking (1 Feb 2021)

a belt sander may have jumpped into my arms when i went to get some milk....


----------



## Garno (1 Feb 2021)

rob1693 said:


> I got the bandsaw and made a nice stand for it



How much did the wood cost you to make that? I am looking at making 3 of them


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Feb 2021)

flying haggis said:


> "women can find anything they want, even from the depths of a handbag!!!!" you havent met mine!


Your woman or your handbag?


----------



## rob1693 (1 Feb 2021)

Garno said:


> How much did the wood cost you to make that? I am looking at making 3 of them i bought 1 3m length of 70 x 70 which was £15 all rest is recycled


----------



## flying haggis (1 Feb 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Your woman or your handbag?


not telling


----------



## NickDReed (1 Feb 2021)

BHwoodworking said:


> a belt sander may have jumpped into my arms when i went to get some milk....


Is it worth the money? 

There were still a couple knocking around the local lidl last time I went.


----------



## D_W (1 Feb 2021)

The secret to never finding anything as a man is having a wife who is overly organized (which is beyond just organizing things and into spending considerable time on a regular basis continuing to rearrange things). I'd imagine my spouse spends about 3 hours a week organizing things. Know where the coin cell batteries are? I don't. 

Light bulbs? Nope. 

Towels? - in a different closet now. Where are the extra sheets - i need them to sleep on the leather couch after trying to weigh in too far about making things unnecessarily difficult for no gain. Oh, they're in bags tied in knots in the attic. They used to be in the closet with the towels and light bulbs. 

WTF is in the closet now? 

This kind of thing (spending lots of time) aids in creating memories of where things are. I am like a guy trying to steal a basketball from someone who's already gone across the court now and may not even be looking at the last place where the extra q tips were. I could be a move or two moves behind. 

No involvement in moving things? No knowledge. No knowledge, no memory. 

I lived by myself for 8 years with all of my bills and taxes in one box. Why would they need to be moved? Why can't they stay in the same box? I've needed a doc from that box once in 8 years? Why spend 18 hours between then and now reorganizing everything and searching for gadgets to sort and store the things? Eek. 

Don't speak up too much, though, or you'll be going to the attic for the sheets after you check the closet to find they're not there and know the next word you say to your spouse (even if it's "where have the sheets gone") may trigger flying glass or marble-based objects.


----------



## TRITON (2 Feb 2021)

RichieG said:


> Any verdict on the nailer?..... I almost picked one up yesterday. May pop back in if its any good


I'd give it a miss. Watched a vid on them and the review was terrible.

Stapling a piece of cardboard to a piece of wood it sat proud every time, and that was just cardboard. He managed to nearly sink in some staples directly into the timber, with the cardboard removed, but then what is the point of that. Its meant for fixing 2 bits together.


----------



## BHwoodworking (2 Feb 2021)

NickDReed said:


> Is it worth the money?
> 
> There were still a couple knocking around the local lidl last time I went.



not bad. its not a makita train or the festool one, but it is good value for money. the stock belt is a bit naff, i'll probably pick up a Hermes belt or 2 from axi, but it does the job. dust extraction ain't bad.


----------



## Suffolk Brian (2 Feb 2021)

BHwoodworking said:


> a belt sander may have jumpped into my arms when i went to get some milk....


It’s funny how that happens. I had a similar experience.


----------



## BHwoodworking (2 Feb 2021)

Suffolk Brian said:


> It’s funny how that happens. I had a similar experience.



yes. it happens, its like cheep green tools are atracted to me...... i didn't have enough money on me to buy the black drill so i'll have to settle for the t18+3 when i am rich enough     expensive green German tools also do this to me


----------



## Boozer (2 Feb 2021)

BHwoodworking said:


> not bad. its not a makita train or the festool one, but it is good value for money. the stock belt is a bit naff, i'll probably pick up a Hermes belt or 2 from axi, but it does the job. dust extraction ain't bad.



Also bought the belt sander the other day and i've put it to use straight away, it felt little underpowered but done the job I needed, which was to flatten and sand desk top. Only had standard 60 belt so had to go over with my ROS in higher grits. 

Nailer was used to pin 16mm redwood boards to the top of the plywood base and found results inconsistent, often head of pins were sticking out. Used both sizes 25 and 32mm i think. Nailer is used just to hold the piece in place whilst trying to align it, difficult to do this when holding hammer, nails and piece of wood in the same time. Don't mind knocking in the pin after with hammer and glue will do holding afterwards.

I'm sure there are better tools out there but for the frequency I'm going to use those and price paid I cant complaint.


----------



## jameskidd (3 Feb 2021)

Boozer said:


> Also bought the belt sander the other day and i've put it to use straight away, it felt little underpowered but done the job I needed, which was to flatten and sand desk top. Only had standard 60 belt so had to go over with my ROS in higher grits.
> 
> Nailer was used to pin 16mm redwood boards to the top of the plywood base and found results inconsistent, often head of pins were sticking out. Used both sizes 25 and 32mm i think. Nailer is used just to hold the piece in place whilst trying to align it, difficult to do this when holding hammer, nails and piece of wood in the same time. Don't mind knocking in the pin after with hammer and glue will do holding afterwards.
> 
> I'm sure there are better tools out there but for the frequency I'm going to use those and price paid I cant complaint.


----------



## jameskidd (3 Feb 2021)

My son got me a parkside wood lathe for Christmas, I'm looking to buy a chuck, but I can't find any with a 18x1.5 metric thread anywhere online, and can't seem to contact Parkside.


----------

